# Best rear rack/basket?



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks to all who responded to my earlier jacket question. I am utilizing a front basket on my fixed gear commuter that comes in handy for putting my briefcase in, and the occasional small bag of groceries picked up on the way home. I would like to set up some kind of carrier on the rear as well? Another basket would be nice, so I assume it ought to be installed on top of a rear rack? I'm not leaning towards panniers because I don't want something there that would invite theft, but feel free to convince me otherwise.

Any suggestions for decent rear racks that could take the added weight of a small basket?

If I use my fender mounts, I assume I would have to get longer bolts, so if I wanted to be lazy, are there any racks that just mount to the stays? I have a rear brake bolt free (only using my front brake on my fixie) so I guess that could support a rear mounting system.

Sorry if these are noobish questions, but as I complete my first full week of commuting (faster and more fun than the subway!) I'm trying to find ways to optimize the trip.

Regards,


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

There seem to be a lot of good racks available these days. As for theft... maybe comb swap meets or the local salvation army for some ugly old panniers; these may have the fringe benefit of making your whole bike less attractive to thieves  

Trek makes some nice racks with a 50 lbs. weight rating. They also make some "Interchange" rack bags which connect to their racks with a quick-release button, meaning you could easily unclip your rack bag and take it with you when you lock the bike. The downside of the Trek Interchange stuff is $$$.

OTOH you may just want to look for a really cheap rack bag. I found a serviceable rack bag at the local sporting goods store for $10. Occassionally I would also attach a milk crate to my rack to haul larger items:










I have since upgraded to a set of Banjo Bros. grocery bag panniers and an Axiom rack. The Axiom rack seems pretty sturdy, has a weight rating of 50kg (although I find this dubious), and was only $25 at the LBS. 

You can double-up the rack and fender mounts, but as you surmise you may need to find longer bolts.


----------



## Steel_SSer (Jan 13, 2006)

. . . also, would it be possible to swap out the briefcase for a backpack? I did this many years ago and I'll never tote a briefcase again. I use the backpack from L L Bean that's designed to hold a notebook computer. I've had it for years and it works really great.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

mass_biker said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my earlier jacket question. I am utilizing a front basket on my fixed gear commuter that comes in handy for putting my briefcase in, and the occasional small bag of groceries picked up on the way home. I would like to set up some kind of carrier on the rear as well? Another basket would be nice, so I assume it ought to be installed on top of a rear rack? I'm not leaning towards panniers because I don't want something there that would invite theft, but feel free to convince me otherwise.
> 
> Any suggestions for decent rear racks that could take the added weight of a small basket?
> 
> ...



Old Man Mountain racks.
http://www.oldmanmountain.com/faq.htm

As far as bags, this site has several, albeit expensive options that are pretty much briefcases/office bags that mount on the rack. 
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/ortlieb.asp


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*The best turned out to be a bag!*

I went with an old school Carradice saddlebag - it's big enough to hold a toolkit, a sweater vest, slicker, as well as a suit jacket folded carefully (for the often warmer ride home)...and still have room to lash foul weather gear on top if needed. The ride to/from work is not that far, so creases etc are not that big a deal.

Last week I made it five days in a row - and although weather and scheduling conspired against me yesterday, I hope to remain consistent this week as well.

It's been a blast - the ride in is faster than the subway, and is fully under one's own control (i.e. not subject to vagaries of the MBTA).

This forum is a wonderful resource - thank you for all your commuting tips.

Regards,


----------

